# Greetings from Cleveland, Ohio!



## Bwell027 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello to all my brothers out there! So far I really enjoy the site/App! I've been passing it along to the other guys at my lodge. 

I will be vacationing in Outer Banks,NC the week of June 16-23rd. Anyone know of any lodges I can visit?


----------



## cog41 (Jun 3, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!

Can't help with North Carolin though.


----------



## easttowesttoeast (Jun 4, 2013)

What lodge are you at? I'm at John W. Barkley 621


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lakewood #601


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## easttowesttoeast (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you having a stated meeting on June 10th at 7 PM? If so, I am going to try and be there.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 4, 2013)

Bwell027 said:


> I will be vacationing in Outer Banks,NC the week of June 16-23rd. Anyone know of any lodges I can visit?



http://www.grandlodge-nc.org/LodgeLocator/Districts District 02 or 04 depending on where you will be.

My guess http://www.grandlodge-nc.org/LodgeLocator/Lodge/cape-hatteras

And since NC now has recognition - http://www.mwphglnc.com/mwphglnc_maps.html  The map gives addresses and contacts.

Be sure to have some Hatteras style clam chowder while you are there.  Very different style.

Being from "The Birthplace of Aviation" you'll likely be interested in the Kitty Hawk museum.  Very cool.


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 4, 2013)

I believe it is awards night. Yes I will be there


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027 (Jun 4, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> http://www.grandlodge-nc.org/LodgeLocator/Districts District 02 or 04 depending on where you will be.
> 
> My guess http://www.grandlodge-nc.org/LodgeLocator/Lodge/cape-hatteras
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks a lot!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome Brother. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 9, 2013)

I am sorry that I did not see this sooner...

Hello & Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 9, 2013)

I, too, missed it. 

Welcome brother.


----------

